# Sudden numbness in whole left-side of my body..



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

..on August 2.

With all the horrible things going on in the world, it was hard to decide to post this topic, but I am hoping for some help understanding what happened to me. There is a lot of things to explain about my lifestyle of diet and exercise (as healthy as I try to be anyway), and I will just answer questions if anyone asks, rather than write a "book" here.

I arrived at ER for the usual tests (2 scans, xray, EKG) with no findings.  Couldn't have MRI because of my pacemaker (on 3rd since '97).  Talked to MD this last week and his first thought was stroke, but he knew about the scans etc., so not sure why he still thought that.

I am into alternative medicines "first" and so far, not on anything but a few B vitamins, C, D, Niacin and Magnesium.  More later if asked on other diet etc.  I'd just like to ask if anyone out there has experienced this sort of numbness.  Whole left-side from toes to top of head.  This including inside my stomach as the numbness made my spleen/pancreas area feel rock-hard.

Things started coming back to life after 1 or 2 days, all but my left arm.  It's still numb, including palm of hand and fingers.  No pain, mild migraines every day, some a bit worse than mild, but nothing tylenol, or cheapo depot aspirin won't fix.  I will also let you all know that I had the Maderna, 2 shot, but the numbness happened a full 2 months after 2nd shot.  Just an FYI.  My migraines are hemoplegic, and had them since I was a child.  I'm 68 now and most of my migraines have had numbness in my left arm, but only lasted maybe a minute or two.  Because of that, I am thinking that the issue is linked to migraine. I just don't know, and haven't found anyone, or any info on anyone have something similar.

Thanks for any input, feedback,  Denise
PS forgot to mention, duh, that I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes on Jan. 20, 2021.  I do a Keto diet, strict, and my numbers are excellent, but it took a month to get my Blood sugar to stay down to good range on HbAic.  I tested at home as well making a journal so I could get my foods right. Last HbA1c was 6.2.  Surprised me it was that high but it was better than when I started at 7.4.


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2021)

When I first started reading your post, I thought of a TIA - which is a minor, but scary "Temporary Stroke." 
I thought of that because I've had 3, spaced many years apart, with the last one 28 years ago.  What tells me that's probably not what it was is that the symptoms don't usually last more than a couple of hours; not days.
I have a few friends who told me certain types of migraines can cause similar symptoms, but (again) they usually don't last that long.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Aug 30, 2021)

Test for Lyme disease?
This happened to my sister in law while they vacationed in Mississippi and no one knew what was going on, this was in the mid 80s, Lyme was still fairly new.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

I don't know if I'll ever know exactly what happened, but one other thing about this I heard, was that extreme activity/physical work/exercise caused one ladies.  A video I saw on just numbness.  But some people have pain, burning with the numbness.  I've had what I thought was some neuropathy pain but that had gone away for some time after changing my diet, and, possibly the electrolytes I added to my water.

Thank you @win231 for your reply  Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Test for Lyme disease?
> This happened to my sister in law while they vacationed in Mississippi and no one knew what was going on, this was in the mid 80s, Lyme was still fairly new.


Do you know more about her symptoms GF?  I don't think I got a tic, I know what that's like, and what they look like, but it's possible.  I can ask my doc if they have a test for that.  Small town with not much medical available.  I read about a CAC scan to see if I have any calcification in my blood vessels.  Will be looking into that as well.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Aug 30, 2021)

She had a lot of neurological symptoms, numbness, weakness in her extremities.
They were working on the supposition that she had a stroke but the scans were clear.
She had no recollection of a tick bite and no bullseye rash.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

sounds really familiar to mine.  Any history of migraine do you know @Giants fan1954 ?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

Hey Denise..  . sorry to hear this has happened to you, I'm no help at all to you..with regard to why it happened, but couldn't let your rare visit, go by without ...a


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Aug 30, 2021)

Denise1952 said:


> sounds really familiar to mine.  Any history of migraine do you know @Giants fan1954 ?


I seem to remember she had headaches, not sure about migraines though.


----------



## John cycling (Aug 30, 2021)

Since you had the numbness before, it's probably a continuation from that, probably aggravated by the shots.

My lifestyle's probably the opposite of yours, since I exercise a lot, never go to doctors, never take any drugs, and my diet has been high complex carbohydrate, low protein, low fat for the last 50 years.  I tested my blood sugar doing a hard interval session a couple of decades ago and found it was nearly impossible to knock the levels out of whack because they would always return immediately to normal.  It was around 105 or so if I remember correctly.  That might not be right, but the main thing is that it was rock steady at whatever the normal value was.  I never tested it again because to keep poking my fingers was quite painful!

If I was in your position I would do at least a 30 day full body parasite flush, and a liver flush somewhere in the middle of that.  Also I would routinely flush my sinuses and eyes at the sink with water (which I do nearly every day anyway), including occasionally (when warranted) sticking a Qtip up each nostril a few times, which makes me sneeze and helps to clear out the air passages.  In addition I would keep doing at least mild exercise, because movement and activity is vital to help the body keep functioning properly.

Plus I would stay far, far away from getting any more shots and/or having any more tests or procedures, because I seriously doubt they would help you.

These are the things that I would do, but go ahead and do what you feel is the best for  you.


----------



## Devi (Aug 30, 2021)

My understanding is that taking magnesium without calcium to balance it out is not good.

Not sure if that's what's causing your problem, though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi @hollydolly , thank you for popping in, and maybe I can get that "rare" done up to "medium rare" at least


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

@John cycling and @Devi,  I decided no more shots, and I've yet to need a Covid test evidently.  I will be making a decision on whether or not to go for the CAC scan, if I can find a place that does them.

I get a good amount of Calcium in my foods so didn't supplement that.  I also drink it in my water (electrolytes by Endure).  I will however, check the ratios as I didn't do that (Calcium to Magnesium).

Thank you both


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> I seem to remember she had headaches, not sure about migraines though.


Ok, and thanks so much for your info.  I don't wish it on anyone, but it is comforting to find information on it wherever I can.  I guess I need a name for it or better yet, a solution to bring back full-feeling in my arm and hand.  I have a chiro appt coming up as I believe they are good with migraine and pinched nerves if that's my issue.  Maybe just a process of elimination and I think the CAC scan would be good because my cholesterol is high.  I no longer believe cholesterol causes heart disease.  There are too many other things we can be doing to cause heart disease.  Done a pretty deep study on findings about that, another topic.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 30, 2021)

Similar situation here regarding numbness, which first presented about 8 years ago.

At the time, I was without insurance, but concerned about vascular issues, so I went to a free clinic, who found a neurologist for a consult.  She ordered a series of MRI, which showed nothing, then a nerve-conductivity test, which also showed nothing.

The clinicians at the free clinic were all volunteers, so you never say the same person twice.  They always asked about pain, but there was none, except for the loss of fine motor skills.

So, I've learned to live with it.  Now about 2 months ago, the numbness has intensified and it seems I've developed Dupuytren's Contracture.  Still trying to research if there's any correlation to the neuropathy and the DC's exacerbating it.

I'm stymied - I'll follow this thread for future input.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

Denise;
Like @hollydolly , I don't have anything helpful to add, but wanted to say hello to you, and that I am sorry that happened to you.  I hope you can get it sorted out and remedied. 

Sounded like it could be migraine or neuro related, but again, I have no knowledge to add.  I wonder if any particular body positions made it worse or slightly better, or not.  Just might help a bit, at your trying to figure it all out.

@SmoothSeas 
I am sorry for the difficulties that you are having as well.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi @SmoothSeas I hope we can find something, 8 years ;(  Finding doctors, then affording them, is more frightening than having the numbness, almost   I'm going to be moving to a larger city hoping to find more choices, at the least, for medical care.  But not sure that will all work out as they have just now received my application for an apartment today, via my usps tracking.

Youtube has a lot of video by alternatives to conventional medicine.  The videos helped me lower my blood sugar naturally with Keto diet (or low carb high fats).  I know there are a few going to cringe reading that, but I've also lost 20 lbs, and my blood sugars/triglycerides are excellent.  I think nutrition is of utmost importance (highest priority) but my issue also proves it doesn't fix everything.  I think more and more that I over-worked for 3 days out camping.  I also am a hyperactive, OCD, type of person and I feel I literally, almost killed myself.

In the past, I've overworked and got a migraine, or a stressed out, high anxiety, feel everything emotionally, mental overload, and can't seem to always redirect my emotions to something good.  I'm really trying today, yesterday was another rough one.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Denise;
> Like @hollydolly , I don't have anything helpful to add, but wanted to say hello to you, and that I am sorry that happened to you.  I hope you can get it sorted out and remedied.
> 
> Sounded like it could be migraine or neuro related, but again, I have no knowledge to add.  I wonder if any particular body positions made it worse or slightly better, or not.  Just might help a bit, at your trying to figure it all out.
> ...


Hi and thank you Kaila   It's feels good to be here, and it's helping with my state of mind, a lot   In my previous reply to @SmoothSeas I add my experience camping (tent-camping ) was lucky to be next to friends at the Park.  They helped me get the ambulance, and we were up-river 36 miles.  First on the scene were 3, precious firefighters that had just came from a fire and were headed home when they got the call.

I really did over-work, but been resting, eating right, and exercising (walks) for this whole month and still my arm is numb.  Guess we'll see, but I do have an excellent bed here at home. Camping was so rough, before it happened, I had decided Never again


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

It sounds like you must have tried, or be trying, heat or cold, or alternating those, and self-massage, Denise.  And drinking enough a balanced amount of water. 
I too had to give up on camping, as much as I loved it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes @Kaila on the water, and massaging my arm.  Then I remembered a doctor teaching about "opposite" side, like if left arm has issues, deep massage right arm, tried that too.  Hard to really get it deep enough as my left hand isn't strong.  I think the chiro will be good, he has a good reputation  We'll see. My appt. isn't until mid Sept. but that will be here before I know it right  It is so hard to say goodbye to things we love to do, but that comes with aging. Sure like to find some new things to love. I guess really trying might have to wait until they find the answer to Covid. Won't go there on my thoughts about that


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> When I first started reading your post, I thought of a TIA - which is a minor, but scary "Temporary Stroke."
> I thought of that because I've had 3, spaced many years apart, with the last one 28 years ago.  What tells me that's probably not what it was is that the symptoms don't usually last more than a couple of hours; not days.
> I have a few friends who told me certain types of migraines can cause similar symptoms, but (again) they usually don't last that long.


I think it was a small stroke.  I’ve had several TIA’s and two small strokes.  I have lasting nerve damage from a very small stroke that did not and does not show up up as brain damage on an MRI.  But doctors know it was a stroke and I know it was a stroke.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

Devi said:


> My understanding is that taking magnesium without calcium to balance it out is not good.
> 
> Not sure if that's what's causing your problem, though.


I take a lot of magnesium, as I am always magnesium depleted, and get blood tests for my levels, but doctor has never told me to take calcium.  Just saying


----------



## charry (Aug 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it was a small stroke.  I’ve had several TIA’s and two small strokes.  I have lasting nerve damage from a very small stroke that did not and does not show up up as brain damage on an MRI.  But doctors know it was a stroke and I know it was a stroke.


Yes it does sound like a TIA...
Please, Get it checked out Denise.....
I wish hubby had checked his simple pins and needles, 
Followed 4 months later with a massive stroke which has left him paralysed down his left side


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm not ruling anything out at this point.  I am leaning towards Migraine, especially because of the years of having numbness in left arm along with aura, aphasia, and pain in one temple or the other since before I even entered grade school.  I've heard that later in life migraines can "change" and one lady said that she had her left side go numb only to have it diagnosed as a migraine.  Here's a quote from my Type 2 Diabetes forum: "A friend had 3 similar episodes over a number of years without TIAs actually being diagnosed. He turned out to have a rare condition called haemorrhagic migraine. " Mine have always been called Hemoplegic, but could be a different type.  Couldn't find one on Haemorrhagic type Migraine:                       Hemoplegic Migraine


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I take a lot of magnesium, as I am always magnesium depleted, and get blood tests for my levels, but doctor has never told me to take calcium.  Just saying


My calcium levels are good, and my last tests were 2 weeks ago.  9.7.  I take supplements for extra magnesium, 200 mg at bedtime right now but have taken higher doses as well.  I attribute less nerve pain, and good sleep for just 2 things to magnesium.  Like I said, I do get a good amount of calcium in my foods.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 30, 2021)

Denise1952 said:


> My calcium levels are good, and my last tests were 2 weeks ago.  9.7.  I take supplements for extra magnesium, 200 mg at bedtime right now but have taken higher doses as well.  I attribute less nerve pain, and good sleep for just 2 things to magnesium.  Like I said, I do get a good amount of calcium in my foods.


I take 800 mg of magnesium a day, sometimes 1200 if needed.  Otherwise I get in serious trouble.  I shake so much I can not walk, it is very strange.  Magnesium just leaks out of me.  Currently I am tracking my food as I am trying to increase my protein intake as blood tests always show I am very low on protein.  

Due to the protein lack I am considered to be an adult failure to thrive patient .


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

charry said:


> Yes it does sound like a TIA...
> Please, Get it checked out Denise.....
> I wish hubby had checked his simple pins and needles,
> Followed 4 months later with a massive stroke which has left him paralysed down his left side


I've had 2 doctors agree so far, but I won't rule it out as I mentioned earlier.  There's a whole, big picture I need to look at, not assume anything.  I'm too curious for that   When people have a stroke or heart issues, I want to know what they eat, their exercise routine, and even family history/genetics.  I do believe a lot of strokes and heart disease have been "sometimes" blamed on the wrong thing.  I will keep searching myself because my experience with doctors of conventional medicine are lacking in looking at that bigger picture.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I take 800 mg of magnesium a day, sometimes 1200 if needed.  Otherwise I get in serious trouble.  I shake so much I can not walk, it is very strange.  Magnesium just leaks out of me.  Currently I am tracking my food as I am trying to increase my protein intake as blood tests always show I am very low on protein.
> 
> Due to the protein lack I am considered to be an adult failure to thrive patient .


Oh Aneeda, I have a tremor and that is why I first started the magnesium.  I was taking 800 a so a day too.  I think I'll start again because my tremor changed, not really better, just different.  Only my head, left hand so far.  Anxiety or like getting pissed off I really start shaking.  I think the magnesium is helping though because I've been taking it for at least a year, and sometimes, I just find myself not shaking, then it starts up when I think about it, I know, stop thinking about it


----------



## charry (Aug 30, 2021)

Denise1952 said:


> I've had 2 doctors agree so far, but I won't rule it out as I mentioned earlier.  There's a whole, big picture I need to look at, not assume anything.  I'm too curious for that   When people have a stroke or heart issues, I want to know what they eat, their exercise routine, and even family history/genetics.  I do believe a lot of strokes and heart disease have been "sometimes" blamed on the wrong thing.  I will keep searching myself because my experience with doctors of conventional medicine are lacking in looking at that bigger picture.


I dont/think it’s what you’ve Eat exercise  etc, 
I personally think, strokes , heart attacks and cancers are Genetic Denise......JMO....


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

charry said:


> I dont/think it’s what you’ve Eat exercise  etc,
> I personally think, strokes , heart attacks and cancers are Genetic Denise......JMO....


Yes, we all have opinions and yours could be 100% right.  Like I said though, I'm not ruling anything out


----------



## Knight (Aug 30, 2021)

I had similar symptoms that you describe as long term so maybe what I experienced  won't be what your problem is.  My left arm & starting with the little finger and the next two became intermittently  numb. Went to urgent care had x-ray of arm & back. Diagnosed as arthritis.

3 days later I was watching TV when a pain I couldn't endure sent me to the emergency ward. There I was diagnosed with collapsed discs from 1 to 7 in the cervical section of my spine.  The pain & numbness was due to compression of the nerves between c-3 & c-6.

Surgery took away the severe pain. I'm left with numbness & muscle atrophy in my left hand & arm because  crushing of the nerves damaged them beyond recovery.

I hope you get your situation resolved. This might sound dumb but here goes.

Lay on your bed stretch out over the edge so that your head & arms are extended in order for your head to pull or open somewhat the cervical spine discs. If you experience any relief it might indicate your discs are slowly collapsing


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

Knight said:


> I had similar symptoms that you describe as long term so maybe what I experienced  won't be what your problem is.  My left arm & starting with the little finger and the next two became intermittently  numb. Went to urgent care had x-ray of arm & back. Diagnosed as arthritis.
> 
> 3 days later I was watching TV when a pain I couldn't endure sent me to the emergency ward. There I was diagnosed with collapsed discs from 1 to 7 in the cervical section of my spine.  The pain & numbness was due to compression of the nerves between c-3 & c-6.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that Knight.  I had my cardio tell me every issue I have is related to my nerves.  Not hard for me to believe since I've been a bundle of nerves most of my life.  I'm glad you got rid of the pain at least, take care, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 30, 2021)

I got some poor, even bad information on my T2 Forum because there doesn't seem to be anyplace, online atleast, for Haemorragic Migraine, only a Haemorragic stroke.  Maybe that's what the poster I quoted meant to say.  Thought I'd clear that up, from my earlier post.  I'm pretty sure I can rule that one out, it's horrific ;(


----------



## Judycat (Aug 30, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

The more I think about this, Denise, the more I think you do need to see more doctors at this point, to thoroughly investigate and to figure out what has been causing the recent issues of yours, you've described.  Not us or other forums, and not even alternative ideas, which I use as much as possible too, but sometimes, other (_mainstream) _intervention *is* needed.

There must be a card. doc who supervises your pacemaker status, and some other doc to be sure about cervical discs, etc, etc, etc.....
I hope you do get some more input from sources who know much more than anyone else could guess.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2021)

@Denise1952   Hi Denise!  Like Holly, I wanted to say Hey, and let you know I am praying for you!  My thoughts were a mini-stroke. Keep chuggin' along, girl!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2021)

good to see you still meandering @Meanderer  I woke so early and noticed right away how my arm was all stiff and numb "still".  Got online to see if I could find more info and saw new replies.  There are so, many issues that can cause numbness, but I'm more interested in the fix.  I just hope there is one.  Right now I'm just trying to get exercise each day, and eat right 

Have a good one and I'll be checking in (not the padded, cell  although it's a possibility) here once in awhile today!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> The more I think about this, Denise, the more I think you do need to see more doctors at this point, to thoroughly investigate and to figure out what has been causing the recent issues of yours, you've described.  Not us or other forums, and not even alternative ideas, which I use as much as possible too, but sometimes, other (_mainstream) _intervention *is* needed.
> 
> There must be a card. doc who supervises your pacemaker status, and some other doc to be sure about cervical discs, etc, etc, etc.....
> I hope you do get some more input from sources who know much more than anyone else could guess.


I do have a cardio, but my appointment with him is booked out there.  I'll do the best I can since I live in what I call, an isolated part of California, for now. Thanks Kaila


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 2, 2021)

A similar thing happened to me some years ago and I was worried that it was a TIA.  I saw my GP and later a hospital doctor.  I had a brain scan (and as I joke, they couldn't find anything)  but that found that I didn't have either a Stroke or TIA.  The feeling in  side returned to normal quite quickly and no cause was ever found.  Suspicion was some sort of nerve problem.   Since then I've only had the very occasional numbness on one side, but very mild and short lived.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> A similar thing happened to me some years ago and I was worried that it was a TIA.  I saw my GP and later a hospital doctor.  I had a brain scan (and as I joke, they couldn't find anything)  but that found that I didn't have either a Stroke or TIA.  The feeling in  side returned to normal quite quickly and no cause was ever found.  Suspicion was some sort of nerve problem.   Since then I've only had the very occasional numbness on one side, but very mild and short lived.


Good to hear @Capt Lightning I'm hoping for my arm to "re-awaken" too.  Also, I'll be moving to Santa Rosa, closer to more choice in doctors, so I can pursue it further.  Did all your feeling come back at once?  Mine came back in the order it happened, weird, except for arm.  I have to start packing for move, and that will get me all the exercise I need, but I'm not going to overdo, since that's what I was doing just before this happened


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 9, 2021)

Are you better?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Are you better?


No, arm is the same @Aneeda72 but I have my appt. with chiropracter in 6 days.  We'll see if he can help me.  I stopped having migraines every day, so that's an improvement.  Thanks for asking, been keeping busy at home as there has been a spike in covid cases with people I actually know   I previously knew not one person that had it, or tested positive.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

I too, have wondered how you are doing, Denise, so my thank you, to Aneeda for asking, and for your reply, Denise.

While we do hope for greater improvements for you, that is good to hear that the migraines are less, and that your left side and arm, are at the least, not worse than they were.
  I hope that appointment might help you. Is it with someone you have seen before and helped you in the past?  Or is it someone who is highly recommended to you?


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I too, have wondered how you are doing, Denise, so my thank you, to Aneeda for asking, and for your reply, Denise.
> 
> While we do hope for greater improvements for you, that is good to hear that the migraines are less, and that your left side and arm, are at the least, not worse than they were.
> I hope that appointment might help you. Is it with someone you have seen before and helped you in the past?  Or is it someone who is highly recommended to you?


Hi @Kaila, no, this chiro is new to me, well-liked here in town though.  I did have a chiropractor when I lived in WA State, and in just 4 visits, my rotator cuff was healed.  I had so much nagging pain at work (we were in cubicles) my "neighbor" noticed I was having a lot of trouble, I couldn't hide it.  She referred me to a chiro when I told her, so I called him.  4 visits later, I never have had the pain again.  If it's a pinched nerve, he might be able to help me.  I'm hopeful 

I don't know how familiar any of you are with the different kind of numbness, but mine feels like a tightening, like when they take your blood-pressure and wrap that thing around your arm.  I can't squeeze my hand tight either.  Nothing hurts, just feels awful, but most of the time, I've learned to ignore it.


----------

